# barium enema xray



## desirae (Jan 8, 2003)

i went to have mine this morning.. and im a big baby.. even though im 18.. i still like for my mom to be there when im in pain and hold my hand.. but today i had to go alone.. well actually my boyfriend went with me.. but i wanted my mom so bad.. my mom assured me it wouldnt hurt.. because thats what the nurses told her.. but.. it hurt soooooooooooooo bad.. i was in tears the whole time.. it was so uncomfortable and when i felt like i needed to have D.. they wouldnt let me because they had like 10 more xrays to take.. it was horrible.. i hated it and im mad that i didnt know what it would be like earlier.. i thought drinking the magnesium and taking those pills and sticking the suppository up my butt were bad enough.. but it didnt even compare to how uncomfortable i was.. but.. i made it out alive.. and im fine now.. just gotta finish passing the barium out of me.. did anyone elses barium enema xray hurt to the point of crying?


----------



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

I am so sorry your barium xray was that painful...I admit I could have done w/out the whole procedure....but I never was in PAIN PAIN...what did hurt and was terribly uncomfortable was having to hold it when I wanted to let it all out...I remember saying...Let me die!...lol...When i want to poop I WANT TO POOP!!...Mine was uncomfortable because I had just had the sigmoidscope done an 1/2 to hour before...so i had a double whammy...I think it all depends on a person's tolerance level and how bad their colon acts up on a usual basis...my IBS symptoms have let up extremely during the last few months...last spring though...i probably would have cried my eyes out because of how sensitive my colon was...


----------



## desirae (Jan 8, 2003)

yeah mine is realllllllllllllllly bad.. like i cant hold it.. well i can.. but its reallllllly tough.. and it sucked.. cuz i realllllllly felt like i needed to go.. i feel sorry for the nurse because i kept whining and crying about having to go and not being able to hold it.. shes like "please try for me" lol.. i guess she didnt want me pooing all over the xray table.. i guess now that i think about it.. if i hadnt had to go THAT bad.. as bad as i did.. it wouldnt have been that aweful.. just uncomfortable.. but i get that anxiety attack when i feel like i need to have D and i cant.. i was sooooooo relieved when she took that tube out.. oh man.. hey were you like pooing out all the barium the day after?because i had mine this morning yanno and it keeps coming out and im like gosh stop.. because i have school tomorrow.. i missed today because of this test.. but i really need to go to school tomorrow and im afraid im gonna be needing to run to the bathroom every 15 mins..


----------



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

Thankfully they almost got it all out...When they tilted the table straight up at the end...My bootie relaxed and the tube fell out...lol...and nothing came out w/it...I went to the bathroom a few times after thats it...and my poo is white even today...right after the tests i went out to eat because i was sooooooooooooo hungry...lol...i had to use the bathroom afterwards though...lol...if i hadn't just spent 2 hours being traumatized i would have went to work that afternoon but i felt i deserved the rest of the day off...lol...I think it depends on who does your tests and how much patience they have...ya kno...


----------



## desirae (Jan 8, 2003)

lol your tube fell out? weird i wish mine had just fallen out.. grrr.. yeah i went out to eat right after too.. i was sooooooooooo hungry.. well i ended up staying home from school today too because i was up all night pooing the white barium stuff.. so i was tired.. but hopefully its all gone now.. yay!


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

I can certainly sympathize because I've been through it, and I was in pain as well.Tell me, my dear, if I may ask a personal question. Why is such a young woman having to suffer through a barium enema? What do the doctors think is going on inside you? Whatever, I hope it isn't serious. Hugs, Victoria


----------



## desirae (Jan 8, 2003)

oh im glad i wasnt the only one in pain.. especially after the nurses told my mom it WASNT painful.. well.. about 2 weeks ago my doctor diagnosed me with ibs-d.. but she just went from what i said and diagnosed me with it because it SOUNDS like ibs-d.. and im sure it is.. because the medicine she gave me for it is working and my symptoms are almost gone.. but she wanted me to do the barium enema xray to just be sure there was nothing else wrong or causing the D.. yanno? just be safe.. so i guess thats why.. but i hope i never have to have another one! ever! because it was not fun!







.. i survived though.. im ok.. and now i know.. just another experience i can ad to the list of weird things.. but im just thankful the test came out normal.. nothing bad.. just ibs.. better than cancer or something else more serious though!


----------



## Photo1964 (Jan 18, 2003)

They used a rectal retention syringe on me to prevent the Barium from flowing back out, cramps were terrible... so I can relate to all your plight.......not to mention I felt like I was going to explode...and when the Xray Nurse told me to get up and stand, felt like my whole body was going to fall on the floor with the rest of my guts...


----------



## desirae (Jan 8, 2003)

lol awe.. yeah me too.. standing up was the worst.. but i really hated moving all the different directions with the tube in my butt.. that sucked and was really uncomfortable


----------

